# Home Theater NANO



## sail (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi All

I am thinking of converting my store room into a dedicated HT. The only problem (I guess is a big one) is that it’s only 2.2m(W) x 3.2m(L) x 3m(H), well land is scares in Singapore :huh:! I think this is rather similar setup in a car HiFi or RV, can this be done?
For a start, I will be recycling my old HT equipment with an intention of adding a new HD projector with an 80inch screen. 

Amp: Denon 2807
Player: OPPO BDP80
Speakers L/R: Fostex 108 sigma in Bushhorn MKII enclosure
Speaker C: Fostex 108 Sigma in small bass reflex
Surround L/R: Some unknown small spks

http://i713.photobucket.com/albums/ww134/s_irus/HT.jpg










Here are some of my concerns:

1)	Is this space too small to begin with in the first place?
2)	If not, can I ever get good Sound quality i.e. good sound stage n good frequency response especially below 100Hz? What is the major problem?
3)	How can I tame the freq response in this room, do I stuff as many bass trap as possible? Any recommendations for acoustic treatment?
4)	Any pics or experience for this kind of setup?

Appriciate for your advise, thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can certainly get good sound in that room as long as you're careful about screen size, speaker placement, and seating placement.

Treatments will certainly be required. Broadband bass control will be critical. Response below 100Hz will only be limited by your speakers' capabilities. The nice thing with a small room is that your room modes will be higher in frequency so they're easier to deal with.

Bryan


----------



## sail (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks, I will try using REW to get an idea of the room's acoustic. Just want to seek expert advise before tearing down all the cabinets in the store room.


----------

